# Lola has very bad diarrhea



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

And the worst thing we are on vacation staying in someone else home...when we got here there was another dog with it....she assumed it was something the dog ate...within 3 to 4 days 2 other dogs that had come in contact with that dog got sick...I have 2 chihuahua's and Jose so far is good but Lola isn't ...It started in the middle of the night on Tuesday...so Wed I went out and bought yogurt...chicken...hamburger and rice...I boiled the hamburger and rice and she ate some throught the day but not alot...OH I forgot to mention she had no food for 21 hrs or so..But this morning she stumbled when she got out of bed...I guess she is weak from not eating....She is drinking alittle....I am very worried..the dog here that had it first...had it for 3 full days then the 4th day he started to get better...all she did was feed him rice...Just wondering if there is anything else I should be doing ? I thought I should go home and take her to the vets but its a 6 hrs drive...and she has diarrhea a good 6 to 8 times a day..


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Poor Lola. How long have you been there and when do you leave? Yeah, 6 hours is quite a distance. But, I know if it were me, I would either take her to the vet your friend uses or go home. If you drove to where you are, then it's no big deal, you can stop every hour or so for her to relieve herself. But then, my husband thinks I am a big worry wort and tell me to give it time!! 
I can't help but feel so bad for these little guys! However, they are stronger than we give them credit for sometimes! I hope Lola gets better quick!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I am sure she is getting dehydrated. It is very important that you get her to a vet. Don't wait until you get home. Go today. She may need subQ fluids and other supportive therapy.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I agree. Get her to the Vet ASAP. Stumbling is not good. I would not give the boiled hamburger meat. I would give nothing other than a little boiled chicken, no salt, and boiled rice, no salt. I would give her some honey 3 times a day, and would buy some Fortiflora to get the bacteria in her gut back in sorts. But being sick that long will probably take some meds to get things quickly back on track before she ends up worse. Best of luck with your Angel. Get well soon!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Nutri-cal is also a very good supplement when they are on the outs with their tummy, and for sugar issues. But if you use it, just use a small pea sized glob once first thing in the AM, and once before bed. Too much can make their stools soft. But not only will it help her sugar levels, it gives her the vitamins she’s losing through the diarrhea. It’s not a long term fix, but can be very good short term.


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

I am like an hr away from town and any kind of store that would sell any of those products...we are out in the country...we are planning on going home tomorrow...and if we get back in time b4 the vets close ( if needed).. If not she would have to wait til Sat...she actually has perked up today...chasing rabbits ...and the old barn cats...I am shocked they don't just scratch her ..she is all of 4 pounds...I don't like her chasing other animals but at least she is moving around more today...
I have been giving her boiled chicken...she wasn't a fan of the boiled hamburger yesterday...nor does she like the rice...but I've been mashing it in with the chicken...so she is getting some....But how often should I be giving her the chicken ? I was thinking alittle every 3 or 4 hrs til bedtime ? She is drinking water but I have been offering it to her..she hardly goes to the water bowl on her own..
Her stool is still very wet and explosive but there is very little of it when she does go..Must be some kinda doggy virus going around here


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I would not wait to take that poor little soul to the vet. If you don't want to take her to the country Vet, then can't you leave today and get her back home ASAP so she can get some help. I don't understand why you wouldn't drive the hour to get into town to see a vet. Of course this is just my opinion, I don't think you realize how fast these little dogs can deplete all their reserves.


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

I didn't say the vet was an hr away....nice how ppl on here are just waiting to jump all over someone


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Nancy said:


> I didn't say the vet was an hr away....nice how ppl on here are just waiting to jump all over someone


I'm not jumping all over you, but you've had two very experienced and knowledgeable chi owners tell you to get your dog to the Vet asap and you are saying that if you can't get home in time tomorrow she can just wait until Saturday, well by Saturday it may be too late. I'm not really worried about your feelings, I'm more worried about your little 4 Lb dog who is very sick. You came here and asked for advice. :foxes15:


----------



## Clementine (Jun 28, 2011)

If you can't get those supplements, keep up with the yogurt and rice. The yogurt has the requisite protein and the rice will help with the diarrhea. Pumpkin puree is also helpful for upset tummies and can help until you get her to the vet. It also has some sugar in it that she needs to stave off hypoglycemia.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

It sounds like your little one is feeling better today...such a worry when they are sick...hopefully she is over the worst of it...

Zari just had a few bad days with diarrhea....the vet suggested giving her fluids with a syringe to ensure she kept hydrated....she also was on antibiotics, Sulcrate and a Rx supplement ( $7 a can and there was no way she would take it LOL ) .. For meals it was boiled chicken and rice...which thankfully she liked


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

Yes I came here asking for advice...and I do happen to know stuff about animals as well..I am not a total idiot as u think I am...the vet I called is the one suggested I starve her for 24 hrs...I thought that was to long cause she was very hungry so after 21 hrs she had food yesterday...And also recommended giving her boiled hamburger and rice..even tho I prefer using the chicken cause I know she will eat it...He also said she should have as much going in her as coming out so she doesn't get dehydrated..and also how to check for dehydration...I also came here for support and to speak to ppl who love animals as much as me..I WOULD NEVER do anything to hurt my pets..just because I can't get her to a vet this instant doesn't mean I haven't done all I can to make her feel better !

Oh and I wanted to thank you ladies on here who have been helpful with your suggestions...


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah, hamburger meat is not "bad," but it's more fatty. Chicken is always the better alternative with tummy issues. When they have diarrhea fasting is usually always the Vets advice. But 23 hours over 24 will make no difference. However, since she still has it, you know something is going on. Once the bacteria gets out of whack in their gut, it usually takes some type of treatment to get it back on track. I personally would not wait to get her to the Vet, but it's your choice. I'm not sure why your Vet said that she needs as much going in as she has coming out. Any diarrhea or vomiting only makes things worse. They will probably give you Metronidazole (an antibiotic), possibly some Sucralfate (it absorbs the contents of the stomach, like an acid barrier). Giving the Forti-Flora will keep the bacteria stable in the gut while giving the meds. They all kinda go together. Each Vet has their own ideas, so this is just some of the things you may be given. Being that she is losing everything that goes in, she will become dehydrated. Being dehydrated can affect all her organs. It's just not a good thing to let that go on long. The Nutri-Cal and honey will keep her sugars level until she is all sorted out. I would try the Chicken and rice, small amounts, 4 times a day. Your Vet may even put her on a gastrointestinal food until her stool starts firming up. There are so many causes of diarrhea that it's impossible to say what's going on. Some worse than others. Best wishes. 

I would get a syringe and give her water every hour even if she doesn't want it. But if she starts vomiting, I would stop. At that point you really have no choice to get her to the Vet, or she may not survive the night.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree with what everyone here has said.

Just wanted to add that chicken baby food is usually well tolerated and most dogs like it. I would give it at the same time as the nutrical as nutrical is a syrup that can cause blood sugar fluctuations. Yes, it's a great supplement, but it is high in sugar. So it causes the blood sugar to spike up and you see an almost immediate improvement. But... if you don't follow it with a protein to stabilize the blood sugar, they will have a sugar crash in about an hour where they will revert to feeling very lethargic. It can also cause loose stools as T pointed out. So yes - it's a good thing - just give a protein with it like the baby food. Gerbers is OK. Beech is better. The gerbers has tapioca in it. The beech brand of chicken baby food is just the pureed chicken and broth, no other additives.

You can also do sips of gatoraid or other electrolyte solution. The one for infants is good. Diarrhea depletes electrolytes and becomes a bad cycle. If she won't drink it, syringe it in her mouth - alternating with water.

Don't let her run around, even though she seems to be feeling better. You have a very small chi and they are fragile. Until the diarrhea is resolved, she should be resting, not exerting energy.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi Nancy, hope things are improving by the time you get this post I agree with the chicken--baby food or just boiled and mashed. I would avoid the rice but maybe add some chicken broth--low sodium if possible. Canned pumpkin is also great (not the pumpkin pie mix, just the plain), just try a teaspoon with the chicken. Also, pedialite or diluted gatoraid for sure. If you have time freeze some like ice cubes, they usually will lick this, or go for the syringe suggestion.

And, a friend of mine in Canada just had her dog treated for Beaver Fever--she is in the country too! had to give antibiotics for 2 weeks but her pup is beter now... Just a thought seeing your location. Good luck!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Sorry she's not feeling well Nancy.  

I'd be syringing her plain pediatlyte every hour for sure. And since it seems like she may have gotten a bit hypoglycemic I'd also give her a bit of honey/babyfood every 2-3 hrs for a day or so. And feed only boiled chicken.... I'm glad she seems to have perked back up--hopefully she continues to feel better!!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Is she up to date on her parvo shots?


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

I forgot to mention the pedialite..she won't drink it on her own...I tried to syringe it into her but she freaks out and the slightest little things..so it was stressing her alittle...but she will lick it off my finger..better than not at all..so I will be giving her this throught the night...hopefully she won't have any more stumbling in the am...then we leave for home..then to the vets...
I'm going to go search the house for honey right now...I think your right Heather she might have gotten alittle hypoglycemic  
I hate this..and not being home is the worst..on a good note she is not going as often....could be because she is not eating as much either or she might be turning the corner...I'll let u know how the vet fares out tomorrow


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Please keep us posted. : )


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Is there any news on Lola?


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

Well ...we are home...I had no sleep last night...everytime she got up to go I gave her water..she did not like the pedialite at all...so I figured water was better than nothing...I added alittle sugar as well to the water ....So we woke up and she went out to pee and ate alittle grass....BUT when she came in she totally refused to eat and vomited the grass and bile of course...So I thought I can't drive home today with her being so sick...So I asked around to some neighbours of a vet I could go to...I got the name of one about 1 hrs and 30 mins away....and they took me as soon as I got there...
He figured it was a small bowel issue...he gave her sub Q ...an antibiotic shot ...a metoclopromide injection..and to take home he gave her progut...rebound ..and a can on gastro food...I didn't think I was going to beable to leave being tired( I am the only driver ) and her being so sick...BUT the vet said the sub Q he gave her would only last half the day....so I thought ....she would be better off at home and I have my own vets here if she needed them
So off we went ..we had to stop every hr because even tho we had her set up to do her business in the car she refused too...took us 6.5 hrs to get home but we made it...So I thought she hasn't eaten in 18 hrs again ..I'd go ahead with her meds the sulfatrim..progurt and give her some food....So I crossed my fingers she would eat that food...and she ate it all...and she seemed to love it..then she just went into her bed...but after 10 mins she was acting like she was back to normal...of course she still has the watery diarrhea but she is acting so much better...
She is so happy to be home she started playing and finding all her toys she had hidden..of course I told everyone not the play fetch with her for a few days....but she squeeked that ball for like 30 mins....After about 2 hrs I gave her alittle more food...she lapped that up too..
I hope its not just the progurt and food that has given her some energy and that she is really feeling better..So we will see how the night goes...
Thanks everyone who responded....I'll let u know if she continues to improve

Nancy


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah, the sub Q fluids will only last so long. But the antibiotic (Metronidazole or similar) will help stop the inflammation. The metoclopramide will stop the vomiting and help nausea, the progut (same as Forti-Flora) will regulate the good bacteria, and hopefully stop the cycle. The Intestinal food is easy to digest, and much easier on the tummy, even though it's a very low grade food, it does help temporarily. My boy ends up on it here and there. Only thing is that he should have given you some prescriptions for these meds for about 5 days to make sure it's all settled. Otherwise you may have to go back to the Vet. Hopefully the short course will work, but I don't know of any antibiotic that will work with a one dose treatment. All these meds work for about 6 hours. The progut is once a day. But could take a week to sort things in her tummy. Anyway, it's a start. One can of intestinal food will not last you long, and starting her back on her regular food so soon may just start this all up again. I hope everything gets better. Please keep us posted. Happy that you guys were able to get to the Vet. Keep up the water as often as possible.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Hope Lola had a good night and is feeling better today....


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Glad to hear that she is feeling better. Sounds like she really missed her home! Has she travelled before? Maybe she just likes being home and was kind of "homesick." It would be nice if it were that simple! Hope she is back to her old self for good. She looks like you just want to grab her up and hug and cuddle!!


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

There is alittle to update about Lola...she had and so so night....she went every 2 to 3 hrs..but slept in bed with me which she hasn't done since Tuesday...but by 6 am I could hear her gagging...so I got up and thought she needed some food...but she refused...she drank alittle thru the night on her own so I didn't try to get her to take more...But in the am she wasn't right again...I couldn't get her to eat or drink..couldn't get her pill into her without a fight...I HATE HATE HATE stressing her out by forcing things into her...So I had decided when the vets here opened I was calling ...So around 11 we went to the vets...but by that time she came around .. she ate alittle drank more of the rebound fluid...I was still wanting to take her if anything for my peace of mine...
I LOVE this vet I see..she is amazing and she can even look in Lola's mouth where as male vets never can without a fight...Dr Butler is amazing with my pets...she is very gentle and it goes along way with Lola thats for sure...So anyways...she didn't agree with medicating for diarrhea..she was all about letting it run its course but with ALOT of fluids...She also doesn't agree with the sub Q on such a small creature as she put it...she also said not to force fluids ( with syringe) or food because she has seen way to many things go wrong...She is all about hydrating through the mouth...she said give her popsicles..give her beef broth...she said offer her a smorgasbord of fluids..She said she didn't think she was dehydrated..she thought she looked good ..She said the antibotic were ok to give her since she has been getting them for a day now ...The progurt was ok too and she gets that twice a day btw...so bascily she wants us to keep offering her fluids and keep her inside the house out of the sun ..she said keep her calm and don't stress her out with forcing to much on her..

So we get home and Lola eats..and drinks water a few times all alone..and the BEST new she had a somewhat formed bowel movement for the first time since tuesday...I was so happy I brought it outside to show my family....lol
I will encourage her all through the night to drink in hopes she will have a good morning..
Keep your fingers crossed )

Nancy


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

very encouraging news Nancy! so happy that she seems to have turned the corner and is doing so well now.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Fingers crossed that the worst is behind her and she continues to improve....you will feel better with your own vet looking after her, I know I always do.....


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Hoping she is doing better!!! How is Lola today?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Sounds like she is doing better!!! Yay!!! Sometime what works for one, doesn't work for all. So it's good that you took her to see another Vet. : ) They are kinda like us. Some things help, some make things worse. Best news is that you see improvement!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Glad she's doing a bit better Nancy! Your vet sounds wonderful.


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

Set back or being studdorn....I have no idea....sat afternoon she started to turn the corner so I thought...she slept thru the night sat and didn't have any bowel movements for 24 hrs...and Sunday afternoon she had one that was 99% normal..she ate ( gastro food ) and drank all on her own...Then last night thought the night she was up twice with some wet stool...But today so far she won't eat or drink...its been 5 or 6 hrs since she has been awake...and she has had no more bowel movements but I can hear her stomach/intestines making all kinds of noise..
Now I am wondering if she is just being fussy about the food now ? Lola is fussy about her food on a good day..I wonder if I should feed her some chicken...thats usually something she doesn't refuse..and if she does then I'd know she is feeling rough again..
I managed to get very little water in here a few times today...So I think cause of the amount she drank and ate yesterday she will be ok for awhile longer..
Any suggestions ? Its a holiday here but the vet was in for 2 hrs and I went there today to buy some fresh gastro food hoping she would eat..but while I was there I left the vet a msg on how she was today..she wanted me to keep her posted..I thought she might have called me and given me some advice but I have no idea if she even got my msg...
Again my concern is dehydration but the vet said she looked ok sat and it had been many days of her not getting much food or fluid..and she had a good 36 hrs of hydration and food...
I can't even get her pill into her....what are your suggestions ?

Nancy


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

If she had 36hrs of good hydration & no diarrhea since she should be ok as far as hydration goes (seeing as she was ok at the vet the other day). I would try some boiled chicken a try...maybe mix it with her gastro food to see if it will entice her to eat a bit of that as well. As for the pill--I'd open up her mouth, place it down her throat & hold her mouth closed & looking up until she swallows it. I find this so much easier than fighting with them to take it willingly. LOL It's quick & painless & only irks them for a couple seconds.

Good luck--it does sound like she's better but probably just being picky. Hopefully you can get some food into her though!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I would keep trying the gastro food. Try heating it a few seconds in the microwave. It sometime helps to coax them to eat a bit. I assume the gastro food is canned? If so, it has plenty of water in it. If it's kibble, then she needs fluid. She had just had sub Q fluids when they said she wasn't dehydrated, right? Things can change quickly. Check her gums. Pink, wet gums are good. Pale sticky gums mean dehydration. What pill is she on? Sorry if you have already mentioned it. I wouldn't worry about stressing her to get the pill in her. Not trying to be mean, but she needs to take the meds. Stick it as far back in her mouth, towards the back of her throat and hold her mouth shut. Sounds mean, I know. :/ But it's for her own good. Get well baby!!!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh Nancy, I feel for you! I know how frustrating and scary it is, when you think they are getting better and then they seem a little down again! And vets are scarey!! We have to put our trust in them that they are doing the right thing. When you get two that don't necessarily agree on the same treatment, you get a little nervous! I hope she is just being picky about her food! That can be aggrivating, but at least it would put you at ease! I hope she is feeling better soon!!


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

I had been offering the gastro canned food all day to her...yes I even heated it added different types of broth..I tried to get water in her all day she took very little...I wanted to try the chicken to see if she was just being picky and she ate the chicken I gave her and even managed to get her pill (sulfatrim) mixed with the chicken..And I guess the chicken made her thirsty and she drank water on her own..After about an hr and a half after the chicken she had some pudding like stool..not alot tho..
But I am still worried she is visibly thin now  her side are sunken in..she is acting somewhat normal..wanting outside ..but she can't go out so the vet says..she needs to stay calm and out of the heat..she is even back to barking 5o% of the time...wish it was 100% even tho it can drive ya crazy..I just need her to be well..
I am also very worried about the am...she seems to be her weakest when she wakes up..If she is weak again I will have no choice but the take her back to the vets..I guess they will want to keep her on iv fluids...I am actually alittle paranoid about leaving her...she will freak and be very stressed...plus with her being sick and her immunity down ..I worry whatelse she will catch if she stays at the hospital...
I dont get how she can be 99% normal yesterday to be sick again today..I keep checking her gums she isn't having much diarrhea tiny amounts 2 times today..compared to every hour..so she is hydrated for now..
I think its a matter of getting food into her now...I will try the gastro again later but I wonder when I can give her her regular food..guess thats a question for the vet tomorrow
Nancy


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh nancy I didn't see this being so wrapped up in Pixel and her op. Sorry to hear about Lola, I hope she's making a recovery.

Pixel had something similar a few weeks ago (that dog is always in the wars!) and over the course of about 6 days it got better and better but her tummy was making those noises, you could feel them.
I fed her haddock (not smoked) and potato as she cant eat rice. It was about the only thing she would eat.

Hope Lola perks up properly soon


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

How is Lola doing today? Better I hope.


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

I've been mixing chicken with her gastro food and she has been eating it like a champ..She isn't drinking as much as the vet wanted her to drink 200 mls a day...I haven't seen her drinking much on her own but myself and my b/f encourage her to drink throught the day..
She has solid stools one time then the next time is will be soft...She finished her meds yesterday..She is acting normal and wanting to go for a walk and play..However the vet called last night to check on Lola herself..She said not to let her do much even running around the house was a no no....she said to think of her as arm candy for the next few days...Also she said keep her on the gastro food for a few more days then slowly switch her back to her reg food..
It was one week yesterday that she got sick...its been a rollercoaster and alot of loss sleep but seems its getting back to normal..she sleeps thru the nights now finally...
I think this is behind us now...thank goodness

Nancy


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Yay great news!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Nancy so glad she is doing better


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

I remember when Teddy was sick and dehydrated like that, my vet recommended clear children's Pedialyte. I used a syringe to put it straight into his mouth a few times a day since he was so weak and disinterested in drinking. That, along with a bland diet of chicken and rice, got him back on his feet in a few days. But yeah.. the added stress of not being at home is probably not helping. Maybe see if you can get an appointment with your friend's vet for some peace of mind, if nothing else.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Great news Nancy!!

Wow, 200ml is a LOT of fluid. I'm positive that Brody doesn't drink anything near that. That's a pretty lofty goal.

Since she's eating better, you might try adding some warm water to her food for added fluid intake, or even low sodium broth might get her to drink more.


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

I have been adding broth to her food...yeah 200 mls seemed like alot to me as well..But I've been very aware of how much both my dogs are drinking in a day and since Jose is totally healthy....he also is double her weight but he gets I could guess and closer to 300 to 400 mls of water each day...plus he is getting the added bonus of all the chicken broth..beef broth I am trying to entice Lola with..I don't think she is drinking the 200 mls...maybe half..but I keep checking her gums and she is also getting fluids with the gastro food...So I hope she is getting enough...Plus not letting her move around or run outside is helping her to stay hydrated


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Great news, It's sounds like Lola is doing much better.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

So happy things are getting better! : )


----------

